# MEP - Minotaur Exploration



## 77TRADER77 (19 February 2006)

MEP looks like a dynamic stock to observe closely this week.
CBH have similar profile and are going places despite this Mid Feb correction putting MEP squarely under notice.  
MEP for Stock Tipping Competition this month?


----------



## Dollarman (3 April 2006)

*MEp*

Any1 have an opinion why MEP is lagging behind TOE???or is the market yet to catch up with MEP???


----------



## noirua (18 July 2006)

A report on Minotaur Exploration in an interview with Chief Geologist, Mr Tony Belperio: http://www.brr.com.au/event/MEP/999/9117

Additional interest was the raising of Oxiana's holding in MEP from 9.29% to 11.21%, and the placement of 4,481,746 shares at 63 cents, both in June this year.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2006)

MEP's latest drilling announcement: Cormorant Prospect EPM8608 ( Bendigo Park ), for copper and gold, three holes to be drilled to a depth of 300 metres; Black Mountain EPM14432, Molybdenum and gold, 10 holes to a depth of 100 metres; and Nonning, base metal target, Oxiana funded drill hole to a depth of 300 metres.


----------



## noirua (23 October 2006)

MEP have discovered Molybdenum and Tungsten between Townsville and CharterTowers in Queensland:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061023/pdf/3z456q4shp25d.pdf


----------



## noirua (7 November 2006)

MEP are up this morning in very light trading, hopefully, the recent finds, Presentation, AGM and 1st Quarterly should gather interest.


----------



## noirua (1 December 2006)

Exploration update:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061201/pdf/3zx8kd13wlwcx.pdf


----------



## dealer (2 August 2008)

Its been a While since this one has had a mention.....
I see the Company has "Requested a Suspendtion from Quotation"
Does anyone have anything?
I have been holding since June.


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

MC - $17m
SP - 16.5c
Shares - 103m
Options - 9m
Cash - $14m

CORPORATE
• Completed the sale of 5 tenements to BHP Billiton and received net $9.5 million cash.
• Cash on hand was $14.075 million.
• Initiated a review of Australian gold projects representing potential acquisitions.

PROJECT DEVELOPMENT
• Confirmed exceptionally high brightness values for new calcine products from Carey’s Well kaolin deposit near Poochera, SA.
• Finished developing market presentation samples of Carey’s Well ‘bright white’ kaolin.

EXPLORATION
• A globally-significant Exploration Target of 570 to 810 million tonnes of white kaolinised granite was determined for several deposits within the Company’s Poochera Kaolin project.
• Copper-gold drill target modeling and prioritisation for the Minotaur-JOGMEC Cloncurry joint venture was finalised ahead of a major drill programme. Drilling is underway.
• The Arthurville (NSW) base metals exploration agreement was initiated.
• Signed an Option to Purchase the Copper Lake IOCG target in Nova Scotia, Canada where historic mining extracted high-grade chalcopyrite.

INVESTMENTS
Minotaur maintains exposure to a diverse range of minerals exploration and energy prospects through its holdings in junior listed companies, thereby leveraging its capital employed through proxy exploration while, at the same time, containing its own workforce and administrative regimes.
At the end of June those investments were valued at market at $4.102 million


The MC:Cash ratio alone makes this one that is a "must watch". Some pretty handy investments in some specs.


----------



## burglar (27 July 2012)

springhill said:


> ...
> • Completed the sale of 5 tenements to BHP Billiton and received net $9.5 million cash.
> ...




BHP also bought tenements from Archer Res. (AXE) 


I guess they don't like the neighbours! :


----------



## springhill (20 August 2012)

DRILL GRANT ACCELERATES DRILL PLAN AT COPPER LAKE, NOVA SCOTIA

Minotaur Exploration announce that plans to drill test the Copper Lake Iron Oxide copper-Gold (IOCG) target in Nova Scotia have been accelerated, with drilling scheduled to commence on 17th September.
The Company and tenement owner have jointly been awarded a $50,000 grant under the Nova Scotia Mineral Incentive Program.
The grant , through the Mineral Resources Branch of the Nova Scotia Department of Natural Resources, will, support 50% of eligible costs related to geophysical surveys and drilling of the Copper Lake IOCG target.

I am really keen on MEP, already had a couple of spikes over 20c in the last week. Positive results would have a massive impact on SP.


----------



## springhill (28 August 2012)

*POOCHERA KAOLIN PROJECT MOVES INTO MARKETING PHASE*

Minotaur has started internationally marketing products from the Company’s wholly-owned Poochera kaolin project on the west coast of South Australia’s Eyre Peninsula. The decision, Minotaur says, takes Poochera, 50 kilometres east of Streaky Bay, into an “important new phase”.
It follows successful processing of raw material from Poochera through the Streaky Bay pilot plant. The project has five kaolin deposits, Carey’s Well, Condooringie Well, Karcultaby South, Tomney and Tootla.
The test program yielded a range of hydrous and calcined product samples from Carey’s Well for market evaluation.

Minotaur’s Managing Director, Mr Andrew Woskett said: “With those successful results in hand, Minotaur is now able to assess the commercial market’s appetite for high quality kaolin products from Carey’s Well, leading to identification of a project development partner with kaolin marketing and/or consumer credentials.
“The diversity of product options and variety of end users in the kaolin market means that introduction to the project of a partner with established distribution networks and a customer base could shorten Poochera’s development timeline. The target markets are those at the high value end of the market, commanding in excess of US$500 per tonne of refined product.
“Analyses of recent pilot plant output, including calcined kaolin produced from the kiln facilities installed earlier this year, further confirms the purity and exceptional brightness and whiteness of Carey’s Well kaolin and its potential for use in high value kaolin markets, such as paints, paper coatings, polymer indutries and special ceramics.”


----------



## burglar (29 August 2012)

I know these are good guys by the actions in their past.


"The Prominent Hill copper-gold deposit was discovered in 2001 by Adelaide based Minotaur Exploration Limited and has been the stand-out green fields discovery of the decade in Australia."


----------



## burglar (16 September 2014)

On 29/08/14

More high-grade results at Artemis Cu-Au discovery:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01547979


----------



## burglar (18 October 2014)

Disclosure: I am holding!


----------



## pixel (18 October 2014)

burglar said:


> Disclosure: I am holding!



jolly good, burglar 
A minute ago, I posted my analysis in your other thread, "brush with t/a"
I didn't get on board just yet due to lack of volume. And my portfolio is rather full at the moment, considering the general uncertainty in the Market.


----------



## burglar (23 October 2014)

pixel said:


> ... I didn't get on board just yet due to lack of volume ...




My analysis:
I jumped on them early, hoping momentum would arrive!
(its called bottom-picking and is not recommended, not even by me!) :


No sign of momentum or volume.
It looks like sideways for the moment!

I think I am in for a little bit of pain.


----------



## burglar (30 October 2014)

burglar said:


> ... a little bit of pain ...




One week on.
Do si do.


----------



## burglar (21 November 2014)

Latest report:
"High-grade mineralisation continues at Artemis"

Announcement here:


----------



## burglar (24 November 2014)

burglar said:


> Latest report:
> "High-grade mineralisation continues at Artemis"
> 
> Announcement here:



Now that the Cap. Raising is behind us, it is time for some positive reporting to repair the damage!

INNOVATION GRANT FOR NEW KAOLIN PRODUCT DEVELOPMENT


Announcement


----------



## xinyucao (25 November 2014)

burglar said:


> Now that the Cap. Raising is behind us, it is time for some positive reporting to repair the damage!
> 
> INNOVATION GRANT FOR NEW KAOLIN PRODUCT DEVELOPMENT
> 
> ...




I bought in yesterday. Mep is building support in my opinion. Go MEP!


----------



## burglar (11 December 2014)

burglar said:


> Now that the Cap. Raising is behind us, it is time for some positive reporting to repair the damage! ... [/URL]




Exceptional copper-gold values in Artemis drilling

Latest report here:

Disclosure: I am holding


----------



## burglar (24 December 2014)

Drill Testing Nickel Sulphide Targets Completed At Leinster

Latest report here:

Disclosure: I am holding


----------



## burglar (8 January 2015)

Artemis Drilling Delivers Excellent Copper-Gold-Zinc Results:

 Latest Announcement


----------



## burglar (16 January 2015)

Anomalous Zn,Cu & Au intersected at JV, Cloncurry

Here:



Disc. Holdin'


----------



## Telamelo (15 June 2016)

burglar said:


> Artemis Drilling Delivers Excellent Copper-Gold-Zinc Results:
> 
> Latest Announcement




Minotaur Exploration Ltd drills to define a gold resource at Chameleon project

Friday, June 10, 2016 by Proactive Investors 


Cashed up Minotaur Exploration Ltd (ASX:MEP) will look to define a gold resource and test extensive historic gold intercepts from a drill program at the Chameleon gold deposit near Kalgoorlie in Western Australia.

Chameleon was drilled by WMC, Forrestania Gold, Scotia Nickel and Aphrodite Gold (ASX:AQQ) there is a sense the geology and controls on mineralisation may not have been understood fully.
Minotaur will seek to change that with a 12 hole reverse circulation drilling program.

Minotaur has re-compiled all available historic drill information and produced a wireframe of the mineralised envelope.

This shows that significant gaps in historical drilling exist where gold could occur given the coherent nature of the envelope.

Minotaur’s 1300 metre program aims to increase data coverage and extend the known strike of gold mineralisation.

Meanwhile, drilling is underway at the Eloise JV by Minotaur’s farm-in partner OZ Minerals Ltd (ASX:OZL), over Minotaur tenements south-east of Cloncurry, Queensland.

OZ Minerals will sole fund an initial $1.5 million for exploration, with the option to earn a 70% beneficial interest in the tenements by investing a total of $10 million over 6 years.

Minotaur’s share price has increased by about 43% during the last three months.

The company held $4.3 million in cash as at 31 March 2016 and listed investments of $0.9 million.

-------------------------------------------------------

Seems like a worthwhile punt this one imo but please dyor as always

Cheers tela


----------



## tinhat (4 September 2020)

Hehe, these speckie prospects are a tale told over many acts. I got me some of these recently just on spec. argh.


----------



## finicky (17 October 2020)

Minotaur (MEP)

Completed over subscribed placement and SPP @ 5c in August and September. Might still be working that off but the monthly price chart looks prospective. High volume September, monthly price pierced rising Bollinger, some divergence showing up in indicator.

A long time Tony Locantro pick. September's volume interest seems to come more from the successful capital raisings than the late September pre feasibility from its funding jv partner, Andromeda Minerals (ADN), concerning their shared S.A Kaolin deposit. Final feas expected to come end of 2020. If the thing is built the chair of MEP claims it'll be worth $20m annual EBITDA to MEP for its 25% share when it gets up to full speed for a 26 year mine life. Believe it if you will. Minotaur's market cap is $34m with maybe $9m cash? Plus MEP gets dribbles of money here and there from State Govt grants and jv partners. Costs $3-4m a year in losses to keep the exploration show going. 

Not Held
Sentiment: wait to see if stale 5c subcribers sell it down more. Or maybe a crash vulture stock.

Monthly


----------



## tinhat (4 November 2020)

As of today I've almost doubled my money on this. Bought it as a ADN arbitrage opportunity and because there was an inverted head and shoulders formation on the chart indicating a potential move up. Kicking myself I didn't by more in the recent share purchase plan. Ah, the benefit of hindsight!


----------



## finicky (15 November 2020)

Even better finish this week!

2 Year Weekly


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 January 2021)

As well as copper gold and other explorations projects, Minotaur Exploration Limited (ASX: MEP) is involved in the Great White *Kaolin* Project, a Joint Venture with *Andromeda Metals Ltd (ADN),* in which MEP holds a 25% equity interest.

Summary of the most recent update :


> _▪  Great White Kaolin Project declared a New Mine for royalty   determination purposes under section 17A of the Mining Act 1971 with a   consequent reduced state royalty rate of 2% to apply on minerals   produced to 30 June 2026.
> ▪ Mining Lease Application submission is on schedule to be submitted in February 2021.
> ▪  Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) progressing steadily with various   options being evaluated that will maximise returns with minimal risks.
> ▪ Origin Capital Group appointed to assist with Bankable Feasibility Study (BFS) corporate finance considerations.
> ...




_Minotaur's market value appreciated significantly through the Quarter reflecting its 25% equity in the Great White Kaolin JV with Andromeda Metals (ASX: ADN). Andromeda's capitalisation culminated at ~$600 million, that suggesting the market values 100% of the project at ~$800 million, while Minotaur contemporaneously was capitalised at ~$82 million._

* Directors reasonably postulate that the Minotaur share price offers substantial upside potential. *

_Minotaur expects issue of the project definitive feasibility study in the first half of 2021, supported by firming commitments to product offtake, will better inform project valuation_.

--- anyone want MEP for the Feb tipping comp?


ADN (dark blue) and MEP (light blue)


----------



## finicky (3 May 2021)

11c now
Has fallen through a few levels of support, including today, down 12% on firm volume.
The daily looks oversold but the weekly and monthly do not.
Might be too much profit locked up here for short termers, harking right back to the 5c capital raising.

Daily


----------



## finicky (13 October 2021)

Something up with MEP? Probably the Quarterly report from 2 days ago has stirred interest - I haven't read it.

Daily - 3 days of higher positive volume, 2 strong candles with gap up today


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 November 2021)

MEP is in a Trading Halt;  requested _in light of a pending material announcement regarding a possible change of control transaction involving the Company._

As well, ADN in a Trading Halt pending an announcement regarding a *corporate transaction *and an update on the Great White Kaolin Project.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 November 2021)

_as expected... MEP trading up 40% but below the offer. Now 18c_

*Andromeda (A4N) and Minotaur (MEP) to Combine*

_Creating a Leading Australian Industrial Minerals and Technology Company _ 
_Minotaur Shareholders to Participate in New Minerals IPO _ 
Andromeda and Minotaur to create a leading Australian kaolin/halloysite and technology company by consolidating 100% ownership of the Great White kaolin project and Natural Nanotech into Andromeda

Andromeda to acquire Minotaur via a unanimously recommended _off market takeover _offer with 1.15 new Andromeda shares offered for every 1 Minotaur share

  The offer values Minotaur at 20.8 cents per share representing a:

       59.8% premium to last close of Minotaur shares on 8 November 2021   
       55.1% premium to 5-day VWAP  
       67.6% premium to 30-day VWAP   



> Minotaur shareholders will own *approximately 19.5% of Andromeda *post the Offer being fully implemented.





> Andromeda... will become a company with enhanced scale and market relevance, with an implied market capitalisation of $552 million (prior to any re rate) and where the _all scrip _consideration of the Offer will preserve Andromeda’s strong balance sheet which has current cash of $46 million and nil debt (as at 30 September 2021).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2022)

ADN now has 46% of MEP stock, according to the latest Change of Interest notice


----------



## System (11 March 2022)

On March 9th, 2022, Minotaur Exploration Limited (MEP) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following compulsory acquisition of its remaining securities by Andromeda Metals Limited (ADN).


----------

